# Hand Knitted Forest Poncho



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This is from my Forest Collection. You can use a yarn equivalent as long as it matches with ball band tension of 6 sts and 9 rows.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-child-adult-poncho

£2.50


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very cute!!!!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Very nice. I love the color.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, that is beautiful, I just love seeing all you do. Thank You for sharing your lovely work.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful as always!!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I look forward to seeing your creations. The surroundings that you use add to their beauty, especially your model...


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lots of lovely cable work and texture!


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow!!! Exquisite!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I love looking at your pieces. Also love the way you present your patterns. The model sure adds to the beauty of the pieces.

SEA


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

that is exciting,love the color....


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Great design as always! Love the chunky yarn.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

Your designs are lovely, and I am so enjoying pictures of the woods where you live. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

That is beautiful and a good looking model.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lovely &#128158;


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This looks so warm. Beautiful!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

Stunning!


----------

